# Jackie Chan's Martial Art Style



## brianbarton (Jan 9, 2002)

Does anyone know Jackie Chan's martial art style and any other interesting info about him.

I have searched the internet and there is very little information.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Despairbear (Jan 9, 2002)

Mr. Chan makes some great movies but don't confuse that with martial ability. I belive that he was taught some kung fu while he was at the acting school when he was a child. Most of what he uses in his movies is what I call "Movie-jitsu" looks great, very entertaining, knocks down lots of bad guys but has no efffectriveness in the real world. Now I am not saying that the martial artists from the silver screen have no martial ability or talent. What I am saying is that 90% of the stuff you see in the movie is "movie-jitsu". 


Despair Bear


----------



## Dronak (Jan 9, 2002)

Our master has been telling us basically the same thing.  He says that he's teaching us real, traditional Chinese martial arts and not fancy stuff that's just for show.  Everything has some purpose even if it's not immediately obvious.  He too said that things you see in movies and such generally aren't the most effective things in real life combat situations.  Being a beginner, I probably couldn't tell why in most cases (except I know you don't want huge wind-ups for punches or something, that just telegraphs your intentions to your opponent), but a more experienced martial artist could probably find faults all over the place with movie fighting.


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 9, 2002)

I've looked into Jackie Chan's biography, and he was educated in a theater company. Martial arts definitely was part of his cirriculum, however his school equally emphasized acting, singing, and stunt work. His earliest experiences in show business is in Chinese Opera and plays. While he is a very talented martial artist, (he could definitely whoop my butt!!), he is foremost an actor. 

But damn! he makes some great films!!!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2002)

Chan's primary martial arts experience comes from his schooling, which involved heavy martial arts training and acrobats, meant for the theater and screen.

He has studied more combative systems, Wing Chun and Muay Thai, I believe, but I don't believe he has studied either one extensively.  He's too busy makin' films.

And I hope he keeps makin' 'em for a long time 

Cthulhu


----------



## brianbarton (Jan 10, 2002)

Is it true that Jackie Chan appeared in Enter the Dragon and if so where abouts.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2002)

When Bruce is fighting all of the guards underground.  I believe it's right after or right before he starts fighting with double-sticks.  He grabs a guard and is holding him in a painful position by the hair.  He then snaps that guards neck.  That guard is a very young (and very gap-toothed) Jackie Chan.

I think he also did a fall for "The Big Boss", but I can't remember where.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 10, 2002)

I believe he refers to it as "Peking Opera Style" and it is more of a performing art. Sammo Hung is also of this Genre.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 10, 2002)

I can't remember which book I got the info from, but Jackie Chan said that when he was young, he studied a system called "White Eyebrow" (Pak Mei?).


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 10, 2002)

Jackie Chan has stated in the past that he is a great imitator, he watches and learns his techniques and choreography from his technical advisor.  He studied with the Peking Opera Company when he was younger but was more apt for the big screen.

He is very talented and quite the risk taker.  I enjoy watching but I am not deluded enough to think he would make a great instructor.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2002)

I think Jackie Chan said in an interview long ago that in a real fight, he'd probably do poorly.  My memory has always been spotty, though.  

Cthulhu


----------



## vincefuess (Jan 13, 2002)

The guy is an acrobat extraordinaire!!!  He knows enough martial arts to make his stuff look realistic on film.  Anybody who can move like that would be a formidable opponent, and the bottom line is: WHO CARES????  He's fun to watch, he moves much better than me, and just like me he probably hopes he never has to prove his worth in an actual altercation.

Whattya want???  The guy is awesome at what he does and I respect him for that.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

Peking Opera teaches their students a modified version of wushu(heavy in acrobatics) intended for spectacular performance quality.


----------



## 10,000 Hit Combo (May 11, 2007)

Kung Fu means hard work, hard-working boy or sustained effort or skill.  Wushu means martial arts skills or proficiency.  The two are all encompassing.   That being said, jackie chan has been doing kung fu for a long time to develope his wushu.  He's strong as an ox and tough as nails.  I personally think his kung fu is even better than jet li's.  It also depends on how many objects in the room he could use to his advantage.
You get beat with a stick long enough and you might get tougher.  Chuck Norris is the best though cuz he's got the beard.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 11, 2007)

I think jacky would be a fine scrapper.  He just needs to tie his shoelaces.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 11, 2007)

I've actually been and seen the 'Bejing Opera' style shows.  They're full of martial arts type moves, but the moves are clearly done for show, not trained combatively at all.

Sort of like the moves you see a solid demo team do:  fancy, entertaining, but clearly not the self-defense bread and butter.

I understand, as has been mentioned, that Jackie has taken some classes since getting into the martial arts film industry.


----------



## ehsen (May 11, 2007)

Somesone used the perfect word "movie Jitsu". Whatever we see in movies it just looks good on screen but not effective in real life and it shouldn't be considered the true representation of martial arts. For example In Jet Li's famous movie "Tai Chi Master" he used different styles of Tai Chi in different scenes. At one place he was using Canon Fist at other point he was using 24 forms. Which is quite confusing.

But movies are good way to inspire people to learn martial arts. I would say I am learning Martial Arts just because of Jet Li and Van Dame's movies.

But Yeah Its MOVIE JITSU
:drinkbeer


----------



## JBrainard (May 11, 2007)

As I stated in another post, Chan's father taught him Northern Shaolin during his formative years before he joined the Peking Opera Company. After that, I have no idea.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> As I stated in another post, Chan's father taught him Northern Shaolin during his formative years before he joined the Peking Opera Company. After that, I have no idea.


 
Chan Kong-Sang 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackie_Chan


----------



## master Jay dubb (Jan 5, 2016)

I am aware that this is an old post but at the same time, I feel like must reply to the ignorance that is in this thread. I have done nothing but martial arts my entire life and studied martial arts and people of martial arts background. Yes, Jackie Chan did learn the martial arts during theater training, "which was a kung fu style" but besides that, he learned many styles of kung fu including Wan Chun and was a master of Hapkido which both he took very seriously. To say that he is just doing movie Jitsu or whatever you call it is plain ignorant! Yes some of the stuff he does on the silver screen is not used in basic combat but the point of the matter is, it's all based off of a martial arts style which in fact is very very hard to replicate unless you know the martial arts in which it comes from. He is an icon of the martial arts world and there's not one person on this forum who could touch him in a competition even at his age now nor is there another actor of his caliber of martial arts. He is not just a movie star he is also an accomplished martial artist and people need to respect him for that. He also still does all his own stunts. I am a sixth degree black belt in TWD, second degree black belt in hapkido and have advanced far in Krav maga "which I teach at well as TKD" and I'm now studying different forms of Kung fu and I would never try to go rounds with Jackie. Just saying. I am a state and national champ too. Give him more credit then you are going him. He deserves it.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2016)

master Jay dubb said:


> I am aware that this is an old post but at the same time, I feel like must reply to the ignorance that is in this thread. I have done nothing but martial arts my entire life and studied martial arts and people of martial arts background. Yes, Jackie Chan did learn the martial arts during theater training, "which was a kung fu style" but besides that, he learned many styles of kung fu including Wan Chun and was a master of Hapkido which both he took very seriously. To say that he is just doing movie Jitsu or whatever you call it is plain ignorant! Yes some of the stuff he does on the silver screen is not used in basic combat but the point of the matter is, it's all based off of a martial arts style which in fact is very very hard to replicate unless you know the martial arts in which it comes from. He is an icon of the martial arts world and there's not one person on this forum who could touch him in a competition even at his age now nor is there another actor of his caliber of martial arts. He is not just a movie star he is also an accomplished martial artist and people need to respect him for that. He also still does all his own stunts. I am a sixth degree black belt in TWD, second degree black belt in hapkido and have advanced far in Krav maga "which I teach at well as TKD" and I'm now studying different forms of Kung fu and I would never try to go rounds with Jackie. Just saying. I am a state and national champ too. Give him more credit then you are going him. He deserves it.



You can cite your sources for saying this? It's understandable that people admire him but to make statements as you have about his skill you really need to prove it I'm afraid. Just saying it doesn't make it so.


----------



## master Jay dubb (Jan 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> You can cite your sources for saying this? It's understandable that people admire him but to make statements as you have about his skill you really need to prove it I'm afraid. Just saying it doesn't make it so.


On the contrary it does. I based my facts on research. All you have to do is type in his name to get this information. I have followed him since I was a child but if a link is what you require, here are a few. 

How Jackie Chan Went From Martial Arts to Hollywood Stardom

Jackie Chan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

google - Google Search


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2016)

master Jay dubb said:


> I am aware that this is an old post but at the same time, I feel like must reply to the ignorance that is in this thread. I have done nothing but martial arts my entire life and studied martial arts and people of martial arts background. Yes, Jackie Chan did learn the martial arts during theater training, "which was a kung fu style" but besides that, he learned many styles of kung fu including Wan Chun and was a master of Hapkido which both he took very seriously. To say that he is just doing movie Jitsu or whatever you call it is plain ignorant! Yes some of the stuff he does on the silver screen is not used in basic combat but the point of the matter is, it's all based off of a martial arts style which in fact is very very hard to replicate unless you know the martial arts in which it comes from. He is an icon of the martial arts world and there's not one person on this forum who could touch him in a competition even at his age now nor is there another actor of his caliber of martial arts. He is not just a movie star he is also an accomplished martial artist and people need to respect him for that. He also still does all his own stunts. I am a sixth degree black belt in TWD, second degree black belt in hapkido and have advanced far in Krav maga "which I teach at well as TKD" and I'm now studying different forms of Kung fu and I would never try to go rounds with Jackie. Just saying. I am a state and national champ too. Give him more credit then you are going him. He deserves it.



Did you even bother to click the link in post #19 and read the early life section before you called us ignorant


----------



## master Jay dubb (Jan 5, 2016)

I must also point out that seeing is believing. As a martial artist myself, I see his skills, even in films. You can't fake what he can do. Also, watch the you tube videos of him training. Enough said. He is a real martial artist and the proof is there. People can deny it until they are black and blue in the face.


----------



## master Jay dubb (Jan 5, 2016)

Ignorant just means unknowing, I am in no way trying to be insulting, I'm just trying to educate and my comment is not addressed to all because there are correct details in some people's replies. My reply was for those who were ignorant of his abilities.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2016)

Dude, read the section in the link, here, I'll make it easy

Jackie Chan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You are making an argument for nothing on a long gone post

I have been in Martial art for most of my life as well, over 40 years actually, I know he is a martial artist and I know his training background, it is not a big secret


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2016)

No, making statements without proof is just making statements. I'm afraid here we are a bit scholarly and like proof. It may sound a bit niggardly but really it makes for better understanding if you do provide proof. Calling people ignorant etc is also not a way to win friends and influence anyone. I think Jackie Chan is great however the fact you do martial arts doesn't really have a lot of bearing on Jackie Chan's merits as a martial artist. Film martial arts *is *very different from 'real martial arts'. yes those on screen have really good skills but that doesn't make them martial artists, dancers for example are very good at showing of martial arts on screen where the look of a technique is far more important than power and correct use.
coming in and arguing with a bunch of people you don't know makes for a bad first impression. There's people here who know Jackie Chan's history very well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2016)

Actually Chan has trained MA outside of opera MA, to what extent I can't tell you, but he has trained it


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually Chan has trained MA outside of opera MA, to what extent I can't tell you, but he has trained it



As I said, people here know his history. Watching and judging though from films is never a good idea.


----------



## master Jay dubb (Jan 5, 2016)

Xue Sheng, I provided that exact same link when tez 3 asked me to provide proof with my statement. In fact I provided three links of proof and  tez 3 still came back with that comment about needing proof once again. You asked for proof and I posted links. It was unnecessary though as the proof is  watching him and you should be able to see that yourself. It's so funny when people take offense to the word ignorant as if one had called them stupid. Ignorance is not knowing and that's all. I was throwing out some education to def ears as this is an old post.  My hopes were that people in the future who come to this thread looking for an answer will get the correct one. Instead it seems as you are trolling for an argument.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2016)

It has been my experience that those that are so ready to throw out the label of troll need to check themselves first. Also I supplied the link 9 years before you posted it and started on your tirade. Which showed you did not read it, so I asked you if you had, you again did not respond in anyway that showed that you did.

I have no desire to argue with you or anyone, but for the record

ignorant is defined as lacking knowledge or awareness in general; uneducated or unsophisticated

Ignorance is defined as lack of knowledge or information.

There is a bit of a difference in the usage of the 2

You have a nice day


----------



## master Jay dubb (Jan 5, 2016)

I was agreeing with you. I was speaking of tez 3 who immediately stated I provided no proof and that my statement was meaningless. Even after I provided proof. I in no way meant you as I agreed with everything you had to say. This is the problem with social media. So many things get lost in translation. I do have to state however that looking at my own statements I in no way presented myself as trolling. I wanted to educate people. I was immediately within seconds of posting it told to provide proof and once I did, "which was unnecessary" I was told I didn't. It felt like trolling to me. Especially when speaking of something as much common knowledge as Jackie Chan having actual martial arts experience.  I do feel that Iif you reread through my prior statement again you will see i was agreeing with you and nothing has said "including speaking of ignorance" was ever directed at you. It was only directed at the uneducated on this matter.


----------



## Buka (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk, by the way.


----------



## master Jay dubb (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you. Now on another note, how do I remove this "white belt" stamp under my name? Must I become a full member?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh dear.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 5, 2016)

master Jay dubb said:


> Thank you. Now on another note, how do I remove this "white belt" stamp under my name? Must I become a full member?


The "rank" under your name is just a function of the forum software. The more posts you make, the higher your forum "rank" will go. It has nothing to do with your actual martial arts rank.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 5, 2016)

Jackie Chan is a fine martial artist. Anyone who says he isn't is just trying to feel important.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Jackie Chan is a fine martial artist. Anyone who says he isn't is just trying to feel important.


Well I for one won't disagree, however if someone posts their opinion up stating it is fact they will be asked for proof, if they just say that it's their opinion that's fine. Putting words in people's mouths is never a good idea either and coming on with a bombastic attitude is going to meet a fair bit of rebuffing.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 5, 2016)

master Jay dubb said:


> As a martial artist myself, I see his skills, even in films.


I don't know anything about Jackie Chan's training other than what is in the public record, but I can comment on this.

There are certain skills and attributes of a martial artist that you can observe in a choreographed movie scene. Form, agility, speed, balance, body control - all the things that have to do with the mastery of your own body. With regards to those elements, Mr. Chan is undoubtedly a top-notch martial artist.

There are other skills and attributes of a martial artist that you can not judge from a choreographed scene. Timing, distancing, sensitivity, tactical awareness, deceptiveness, fighting spirit, etc - all the things that have to do with the relationship between yourself and your opponent(s). With regard to those elements, I have no idea of Mr. Chan's abilities. I can't find much information in the public record to speak one way or another on the subject. Without first hand observation of Mr. Chan fighting or sparring or participating in some other form of "live" training, I wouldn't presume to judge his fighting ability.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jan 6, 2016)

master Jay dubb said:


> Now on another note, how do I remove this "white belt" stamp under my name?


Post more stuff.


----------



## FriedRice (Jan 6, 2016)

Jackie Chan working on that Wing Chun wooden dummy in "Rumble in the Bronx" is pretty legit. That takes skills, and it was like 20 years ago. What really is a Martial Artist anyway? Someone training less than 6 months can  pretty much call themselves one. Plenty of Martial Artists just trains kata all day and never knocked anyone out. Kata is pretty much just replicating sets of forms, that were passed down to the old guy that's teaching you, because he says so, in order for you to get a higher belt. This is just as legit of being a Martial Artist as anyone else. I don't see why Jackie couldn't have achieve this, given his athleticism and low fear of death, doing crazy ****. 

Now being a martial artist fighter, is totally different.....which most Martial Artists, aren't.  And way above that, is an accomplished MA fighter....then way, way, way above this....an MA Champion Fighter. Jackie Chan is none of these, but neither are most martial artists.


----------

